# The Motorhome and US RV Show Stratford upon Avon



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just a reminder that pre booking for Stratford Show closes on 24th May 2010 so you now just have 4 weeks to book.

Stratford Show Rally

Your marshal's for this show are RichardandMary and davenlyn

Jacquie


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Hi,

I have booked with Stone Leisure but don't know how to confirm. Can you tell me how to please.

Thanks Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Zube said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have booked with Stone Leisure but don't know how to confirm. Can you tell me how to please.
> 
> Thanks Sue


Hi Sue

You should have got an e.mail from us when you added your name to the rally list, you click on the link in the e.mail and that confirms you on the rally list. No problem though as I have done it for you now 

Jacquie


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Hi jaquie

Our tickets have arrived for the show but i have misplaced the link to confirm on the rally list ( as usual0
Could you confirm us please.

Ta

marion and Robin


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi marionandrob

I've confirmed you on the list, thanks for letting us know you have booked.

Hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 24 days left now in which to book for Stratford :wink: 



Jacquie


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Cant we persuade a few more to join us at this show it really is a great location.

Stratford Racecourse is the location of June's Motorhome & US RV Show. Set in the heart of Shakespeare country there are a wealth of activities in addition to the pleasure of the show. Its only a short walk along the river to the town centre. From famous theatres and pubs to walking and cycling there will be something to suit everyone.

Dave and Lynne


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks that booking closes for this show on 24th May 2010 and there is still plenty of room for a few more or you to join RichardandMary & davenlyn there.

Could the following folks please let us know when they have booked please as you are still showing unconfirmed on the rally list. Thanks

GlynR
Tinyk
chubbystuff
Roadroamer
meurig
starsprit3
Sossy
TEDJUSANT
johnny2sheds
Stephen-Family
rosalan
wotsit


Jacquie


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Just a reminder there is plenty of room left and booking closes on 24th May.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 11 days now left in which to book with Stone Leisure for Stratford Show Rally.

Could all the unconfirmed please let us know when they have booked Thanks

GlynR
Tinyk
chubbystuff
Roadroamer
meurig
TEDJUSAN T
johnny2sheds
Stephen-Family
rosalan
wotsit



Jacquie


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Well the weather is picking up a bit we had beautiful sunshine today so everything is looking up for the Stratford show, can't we tempt a few more of you to join us? We would love to see you there.

We still have several unconfirmed, could you let us know when you have booked please.


GlynR 
Tinyk 
chubbystuff 
Roadroamer 
meurig 
TEDJUSAN T 
johnny2sheds 
Stephen-Family 
rosalan 
wotsit 

Thanks

Dave and Lynne


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

You only have a WEEK now in which to book for Stratford and could the unconfirmed above in Lynne's post please let us know they have booked. Ta

Jac


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry for not posting up here before, not had much time recently to get on the forums.

Yep were going for sure, will be there before close on Wed night with any luck, I'm sure I clicked on the link to confirm weeks back but must have messed up some how.

We had our tickets changed from the previous one that was cancelled so never had to worry about booking again.

cya there and if someone could change us to confirmed it would be appreciated, we don't have the link any more.

thanks

Kevin


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Kevin

I've confirmed you on the list, thanks for letting us know and hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore of the unconfirmed booked yet????

GlynR
chubbystuff
roadroamer
TEDJUSANT
johnny2Sheds
Stephen-Family
rosalan


Booking closes on Monday 24th May for this show so if you want to camp with MHF there please do get a move on and book with Stone Leisure a.s.a.p.

Jacquie


----------



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

*Stratford Show*

Yes

We have booked will be arriving on Wednesday.

Bill & Carol


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jolly good Bill & Carol  one down 7 more to go :roll: :lol: 

Only 4 more days till booking closes folks for Stratford



Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Just out of interest has anyone received their tickets for the show yet?

Thanks 

Keith


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Just out of interest has anyone received their tickets for the show yet?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Keith


Keith,

We've had ours for a couple of weeks - received them very soon after booking.

Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Zube said:


> Keith,
> 
> We've had ours for a couple of weeks - received them very soon after booking.
> 
> Sue


Hi Zube

Are you camping with MHF at Stratford? as you are not on our rally list :roll: if you have booked to camp with MHF could you please add yourself to our list a.s.a.p Thanks

Stratford Show Rally

Jacquie


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Hi LadyJ

I'm confused about your posting.
I have just checked and I am on the list of confirmed attendees and it was you who confirmed me in April.
Is there some other list I don't know about? If so please let me know.

Regards, Sue


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Does anyone know what time the campsite opens on the 31st?

We have booked to stay from the 31st to the 7th but are planning to drive to somewhere near Stratford either Saturday evening or Sunday and find somewhere to lurk until the showground campsite opens.

Marion


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Zube said:


> Hi LadyJ
> 
> I'm confused about your posting.
> I have just checked and I am on the list of confirmed attendees and it was you who confirmed me in April.
> ...


Sorry Sue my mistake I need new glasses :roll: you are correct your on the list

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

marionandrob said:


> Does anyone know what time the campsite opens on the 31st?
> 
> We have booked to stay from the 31st to the 7th but are planning to drive to somewhere near Stratford either Saturday evening or Sunday and find somewhere to lurk until the showground campsite opens.
> 
> Marion


Hi Marion

Gates usually open about 9.30 I think

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last Chance to pre book for Stratford folks is *TODAY*

Having checked with Stone Leisure the following folks have *NOT* yet booked so if you intend camping with MHF at Stratford please do it today.

chubbystuff
GlynR
jam35007
johnny2sheds
roadroamer
Stephen_Family
TEDJUSANT
tyrrells
toofakind

If you have booked can you please let me know via a pm. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## DMS (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all 
we will be attending this show but camping in the trade area. we will endeavor to show our faces for some of richard and marys finest alcohol though  Whilst there it would be nice to meet up with some old friends as well as meeting everyone else. i just hope the good weather is with us. also we do have a few places left for this weekend on the service side of things,just let us know..
{URL removed by moderators - please see forum rules}


----------



## Spikeyman (Apr 20, 2010)

*Prize ticket givaway*

I have won a prize to camp free at this show from Monday 31st May for a week for the show on the 4-6 June.

As we cannot make it would anyone like the ticket?

To get it by Saturday I would need to post it today, we could arrange special delivery or something if the person wanting it pays for it, bank transfer would be good for us.

I have a photo of the ticket but dont know how to put it in this message. PM me for the copies.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking for Stratford Show is now closed



Jacquie


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

Can you please cross me off this one, problems at work and cant get away now 

Still have the tickets but doubt they are any good to anyone now.

Kevin


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Just to say will be arriving Thursday pm.
Hope the weather improves.

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Zube said:


> Just to say will be arriving Thursday pm.
> Hope the weather improves.
> 
> Sue


a). So will we - around 6.00pm probably.

b). So do we! :roll: Forecast is for warm and dry for the weekend.

Fingers crossed.

Dave


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Hope to be with you around lunch time today (wed)


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

We are travelling to Stratford tomorrow. Work permitting I will leave Exeter early afternoon. 

Keith and Ros


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi

We are still looking to buy a used motorhome, we went to Newbury the other week and as we are newbies to motorhome shows just wandered if it is worth us driving to the show on Sat for the day, how big is it, will there be more or less vans at the show to look round, does anyone know please?

Also we used a voucher out of the MMM for the Newbury show, can't see anything in the June issue for the Stratford one just wandered if anyone knows if there is any discount anywhere for us forum users and MMM subscribers please?

Thanks
Shell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got back from a cracking weekend at Stratford and would like to thank all concerned with the organisation, whether we met them there or not, but especially Richard and Mary.  

Everything ran like clockwork, with R & M seeming to melt into the background. It was all extremely efficient and very low key, which is perfect for establishing such a friendly and relaxing atmosphere.  

We met a number of lovely people who I will not embarrass by mentioning by name - but in one case I do hope the Alugas and Sat Dome work out well. You will enjoy Eddie's hospitalty at Cornish farm I'm sure.  

It was great. We spent a lot of money and I'm not going to confess what we bought - but somebody will blab and take the Mick I'm sure. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

What a shame Richard and Mary can't continue being Marshalls. She is a lovely person, and Richard is not a bad bloke either. He likes lager (yeeeuuuukkkk) but we can forgive him for that!! :lol: :lol: 

Thanks again to all - a great weekend.

Dave and Sian


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Stratford Show*

 Thank you Richard and Mary for a great weekend - at least we did not wake you up on Friday morning!!! It was good to see both again and we too are sorry you will not be marshalling in the future. You are the perfect hosts.

The weather was fantastic - could not believe it was Stratford - no rain!

Many thanks again R&M
Sundial


----------



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Stratford Motorome RV Rally*



Went to The Stratford Motorhome & RV Rally at the weekend along with 35 MHF Ralliers. Weather was great and the Show was very good. Good selection of Motorhomes to see and lots of accessory stalls. Also, got a chance to see an Autotrail Savanna on site.We are getting a new one in July, which convinced me even more that we made a good decision.

Anne I I must thanks out Hosts and Marshalls, Richard and Mary for doing an excellent job. They made us very welcome and were first class Marshalls, especially as Richard is still struggling with his "Gammy" Leg.

Very good to meet up with new MHF members [Inc Zeberdee!!]

Well Don MHF. A Really Good Rally.

Steve & Anne [Elvis 1709]


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks to Richard & Mary for the Warm Welcome and efficient siting - it was good to see you both again!

The weather was kind, although the show was smaller than previous years - a shame as it is one of the nicest venues of all.


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

many thanks to Richard and Mary for organising a great rally, and for arranging superb weather!
regards john and yvette


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Hello Ralliers,

Just arrived back from the Stratford rally and wanted to add our thanks to Richard and Mary for organising the rally. We were rally virgins but we're eagerly looking forward to the next one as we really enjoyed chatting to such lovely people and wasn't the weather great!!

Sue & Peter

P.S. I know you think we are slowcoaches but we took the scenic route home via Skegness Sands :lol: : lol: :lol:


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

A belated thank you (have only just got computer access) to Richard and Mary for all their hard work at the show.

it was great meeting everyone and thank you for your imput Zebedee - I will let you know how it goes :wink:


----------

